# 2011 Halloween/Autumn item sightings



## trentsketch

It's that time of year again, folks. The stores are going to slowly start rolling out Halloween merchandise well in advance of the holiday season. Take advantage of the early stock now because the less-planned Halloween decorator will buy out that entire bin of foam pumpkins the week before Halloween, leaving you high and dry.

Michaels has all new fall/Halloween foliage rolling out in their stores. These are the new designs I saw two days ago.



















Any other finds yet?


----------



## Ravenseye

I've been to Hobby Lobby here in Syracuse NY and they had foliage and some knick-knacks out for sale. I am very happy...this is what gets me through the hot months and I know the cool stuff is on the way! 

-Mike


----------



## Otaku

I was in Michael's today buying paint, and saw the same birds and pumpkins that Trentsketch posted. Not sure about the glitter on the crows, though. With the feathered ankles they look a bit like penguins.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I concur Otaku. those preppy freaks are overstepping their bounds. the last thing that needs to be glitzed is the halloween decor.

as for sightings, as i posted in the unstructured thoughts seconds that apprently the party city i go to is a huge store, so huge in fact that they left about half of their halloween stock up all year round. the rest goes up first of august.

i haven't checked the craft stores yet but plan to make a trip there next month. i'll let you all know what they have out!


----------



## Lot13

I hadn't checked any of the stores yet for halloween merchandise but I really don't like the crows with the colored chests. And glitter to boot? It's gotta be all black or it's not coming home with me. lol 

In my area, Michael's is generally the first one to have anything out but the last couple of yrs they have had a LOT of glittery things. I can't wait to get a chance to do a little shopping though and look for some sightings of my own!


----------



## Bethene

I saw those at the Michaels by me also,as well as some owls, I don't care for the blue glitter either, but it was good to see some things out!


----------



## Kymmm

Okay people.. Dollar tree has started putting things out! They have a couple end displays with Halloween snow globes, shelf sitters and knick knacks and they have the severed hands and feet again this year. I also saw bloody gauze and the meat packages they had last year.


----------



## goneferal

Michael's in Boise has all the fall color silk flower stuff, ravens, owls, and a sign for Halloween Village.


----------



## NoxRequiem

The Party City near me (south Buffalo, NY) has a large section in the back devoted to Halloween stuff - mostly costumes and accessories - as well as some props scattered throughout.


----------



## Death's Door

AC Moore in Deptford, NJ is sporting their Halloween stuff. They're probably putting more out because there was some empty spaces in between the aisles of Halloween.


----------



## octoberist

*Dollar Tree Hands and Feet*

Here are some of the Dollar Tree hands and feet I bought yesterday (oh, and some bloody cheese cloth).
Sweet sweet severed feet!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Good score on the limbs. Our Dollar Tree usually doesn't stock those until much later in the season.


----------



## trishaanne

I haven't been out much to see what's out there, but from the past I know that noone puts anything out until at least the middle of September, after the kids go back to school. However, a friend of mine is a manager at Walgreens and he told me that they have got their stuff in, just won't put it out for another 2 months! I'll have to go check Dollar Tree tomorrow.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

The AC Moore in Toms River, NJ has fall wreaths out at this point and the Michaels in Howell, NJ has various pumpkins, gourds, foul, Halloween ribbon and window clings...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

octoberist said:


> Here are some of the Dollar Tree hands and feet I bought yesterday (oh, and some bloody cheese cloth).
> Sweet sweet severed feet!


The squirrel is a nice touch; kind of Martha Stewart like. Just teasing.

Thanks for letting us know the Dollar Store has hands and feet again... can never have too many. They are a nice touch in so many places/ways.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

went to hobby lobby the other day, so far all i've seen is the cutesy whimsical pumpkin signs and some foliage. nothing very exciting so far. i give it a few more weeks


----------



## scream1973

NoxRequiem said:


> The Party City near me (south Buffalo, NY) has a large section in the back devoted to Halloween stuff - mostly costumes and accessories - as well as some props scattered throughout.


That stuff is out year round tho.. they never put it away..


----------



## octoberist

Lady Nyxie said:


> The squirrel is a nice touch; kind of Martha Stewart like. Just teasing.


Actually, I plan on having that squirrel hold a tiny skull for Halloween - instead of the nut to which it currently clings.


----------



## VampyTink

*Octoberist, Thanks for your post. I ran up to Dollar Tree right after work last night and picked up some hands, feet, fingers, organs, and some mini skulls & skeletons I need for a project. Sadly though, no bloody cheese cloth for me.*


----------



## halloween71

I like the crow with glitter.I think they would look perfect for inside.I also like the silver pumpkins for the same reason.
I got some stuff from dollar tree a skull-creepy cloth-skull garland-mini reaper ghouls.
No body parts yet.


----------



## NytDreams

Ran down to our Dollar Store and found the feet, hands, wrapped livers, fingers and gauze. Snagged some gauze and fingers. :jol:

Love this thread soooooo much. Thanks to all for keeping an eye out and letting the rest of us know!

So excited now even though I can't afford to do almost any of the things I wanted to this year. At least we hit the after-sales last year, when we had some money.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

octoberist said:


> Actually, I plan on having that squirrel hold a tiny skull for Halloween - instead of the nut to which it currently clings.


Neat idea. Reminds me of a statue I saw years ago in my neighborhood. At the time I first saw it, I didn't realize it was broken, but I saw one of those lawn statues of St. Francis (I think that is who it is. It is the one with the monk holding a plate in his hands and he usually has animals and/or birds at his feet.). Well, the head was in the plate. I teased my husband and asked him to "procure" it for me, but we aren't the sort of people who do that. Had I known then what I know now... that it was broken... they might have given it to me for free. Hind sight... I keep looking around for one of those statues, but gosh are they expensive. It would look great in a graveyard.


----------



## octoberist

*Dollar Tree Today (Sunday)*

Bought some tiny busts - gargoyles and scary lady. I think they also had a grim reaper.
Got two different colors of creepy cloth. I like the new black besides the gray they had last year.
Also got a rather cool lenticular (soldier to hooded skelly transformation) like the original Haunted Memories changing portraits. I think they have two other versions. Pretty cool for a dollar.
Also got a creepy door knocker. Mine is like an older ghoul, but they had a skelly and a vampire if i remember correctly.
Also got a haunted tree table decoration with a base you slot on so that it stands up.
Was great fun buying Halloween!


----------



## octoberist

Lady Nyxie said:


> Reminds me of a statue I saw years ago in my neighborhood.


Head on a plate statue. Sounds like something I would've liked. Darn, you should've at least taken a pic of it!

That reminds me, I was at a terracotta pot and statue shop a couple of years ago and saw they had one of those 'siesta man' garden statues that are usually 2 separate parts - the seated body, and the large sombrero. But this one was missing the sombrero. I already had a terracotta jack-o-lantern head, so I told them I'd kindly take the bottom half off their hands (at a discount, lol) and the owner agreed. The seated figure really looks cool with the pumpkin head - and I also have a terracotta skull I sometimes swap it out for.


----------



## AzKittie74

Joanns has the most out in my town... I'll be out searching as much as possible, always get so excited when they start bring out the boxes


----------



## Spooky1

We checked the Dollar Tree near us today and they had no Halloween stuff out yet.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Nothing at the local dollar stores in the area. They are trying to get rid of the summer stuff now. Good time to look for urns or flower pots and fencing. Garden angels too for the graveyard. Walgreens said not til September .


----------



## CreeepyCathy

got a large skelley at gardenridge today. $50.. I can't believe I paid that much. But last year, they sold out of them real quick and I missed out.

the skelley on the back is a walmart special from last year.. They had similiar ones at GardenRidge. They, also, had bats, lots of expensive pumpkins, a spider sac , tombstones (a couple with glitter  ). Didn't really see anything new, but they were still unpacking boxes.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Arrrggghhhh!!!! Nothing at my dollar tree yet! Cathy your new skellie looks great! I'll be heading to Garden Ridge in a couple of days. Maybe they will have more boxes unpacked by then.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Went to the Dollar Tree here in Flint Michigan yesterday, picked up a wrapped liver for our TCM room in the haunt, and my daughter got a knick knack and one of those cool door knockers. WHEEEEE, the Halloween stuff is getting to stores! Gotta love it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Only the smallest little display of crafty things at Michael's.
I was hoping to use my 40% off coupon but there wasn't anything good out yet.


----------



## lowdwnrob

*Dollar Tree has Halloween out*

Stop by the Dollar Tree tonight to get poster board for the kids and they had 2 end caps full body parts, organs, fingers, creepy cloth and spider webs. There was some room left for more so I will be checking back daily. Im going to buy as much creepy cloth as possible. Its always good to have extras of that stuff.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Im an idiot. Sorry, I didnt see this thread.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Heh, I check this thread every night, hoping for new stuff.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've heard that Cracker Barrel has some _cute_ Halloween items. We don't have one near us otherwise I'd be more specific.


----------



## PirateLady

IMU and I went to Cracker Barrel yesterday. Cute halloween items... cute kids costumes, hats and masks for female costumes, dog statues dressed for halloween, halloween dishes and cute things you can sit around the house for decorations.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We checked out Michaels this past weekend. They had crows (both glittered and nonglittered), owls, yard signs/flags, pumpkins, stick-on Halloween wall art, black candelabras, and skull candles.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

*spotted*

at Michael's, 50% off. Took it down to $7 in this neck of the woods. Holds a candle in his head, and looks great on my mantel. :jol:


----------



## Uncle Steed

pensivepumpkin said:


> at Michael's, 50% off. Took it down to $7 in this neck of the woods. Holds a candle in his head, and looks great on my mantel. :jol:


Yeah, those are very cool.


----------



## Terrormaster

Wow it's pretty late July and Michaels selection isn't looking that good this year. I usually add 4-5 foam skulls to my collection every year to build props with and they're usually on the floor by now. Man why do they have to ruin all their props with "glitter"?! And its getting worse every year to find stuff without it. Ugh looking more and more like its time to start casting them myself. Might hit Christmas Tree Shoppes this weekend to see if they put anything out yet.


----------



## Death's Door

I got a feeling that with the recession still going on, the stores are not going to be stocking a lot of inventory and that was something I took notice last year.


----------



## scareme

Da Weiner said:


> I got a feeling that with the recession still going on, the stores are not going to be stocking a lot of inventory and that was something I took notice last year.


I agree. And with less stock, there isn't much left for the after Halloween sales. I guess for the stores that is good business, but for me, the thrifty shopper, I miss the after Halloween fifty percent off.


----------



## Spooklights

Terrormaster said:


> Wow it's pretty late July and Michaels selection isn't looking that good this year. I usually add 4-5 foam skulls to my collection every year to build props with and they're usually on the floor by now. Man why do they have to ruin all their props with "glitter"?! And its getting worse every year to find stuff without it. Ugh looking more and more like its time to start casting them myself. Might hit Christmas Tree Shoppes this weekend to see if they put anything out yet.


The Michaels in our area doesn't have any of their Halloween stuff out yet. Their Christmas stuff is out, though.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I keep finding bits and pieces of Halloween on various endcaps like they just don't have the space or something. The economy has got to be a big factor for the buyers, but I really don't understand why they buy four things and make sure they are covered with glitter. Sigh.

I have something glittered from last year, and I bought it knowing full well I would paint over that hot mess. One of the giant skull planters from Target. I wanted a matching set but the sale never got down to that point and I couldn't live without at least one. I figured I could live with black glitter for 4 days last season and spray it this year to something more dour. Maybe I'll do that today. Anyway, I just wanted to remind you that things can be un-glittered. They just get a nice sandy texture.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Target usually gets a pretty cool and large in-store inventory. Hope they do the same again this year. This might be an odd question, but anyone know if Jones Soda will be doing Halloween flavors this year? They didn't do it last year. My kids love that stuff.


----------



## debbie5

If Target's summer stuff is any indication what their Halloween stuff will be like this year, we are in for another uninspiring Halloween. 
Target (at least in this area) got the Jones Halloween sodas really late in the season last year, cuz I noticed they were missing, too- they were only put up a few days before Halloween, which is weird, cuz usually its the 1st thing put up on an endcap. I could see the stores having LESS stock, but I don't understand why they've sunk to crap design and crap quality of the stuff the past 3 years. Everywhere.

The Xmas Tree Shop by me looked like a hoarder lives in the store..omg- what a mess! No Halloween stuff in there yet.


----------



## Spooky1

I think we get impatient every year around this time. Even the craft stores rarely have all their Halloween stock out until early August, and most other stores won't have anything on the shelves until September (except the dollar stores). I know stores like Target and Walmart won't have anything out until after the Back to school shelves are empty. I'll try to be patient while I keep my eyes open for early arrivals. Friends and coworkers usually let me know if they see something cool in a store.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Spooky1 is right but that doesnt mean you can't find things you may need. A lot of stores are starting there end of summer sales now. This means urns and fencing that can be used in a graveyard. Or maybe some yard statues (angels, gargoyles, ect). Lighting in the form of small lanterns (oil type) or tiki torches. 
So don't wait for the black and orange to show up. A sale is a sale and there maybe something you can use. A good haunter shops year round.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I've been buying solar garden lights on sale for solar pumpkins.


----------



## MaryShelley

Hey pensivepumpkin! I bought those same skulls from Target last year. I also planned to de-glitter them, but I wasn't sure if a simple paint job would do the trick. Let me know how yours turn out!


----------



## scareme

I was at Michaels today and like everyone else said the have a lot of glitter. I wanted some silk flowers for the graveyard so I bought a flower garland that was suppose to be on sale for 2.00. I was going over my receipt in the car and I noticed the garland rang up for a penny. I went back in and picked up 10 more garlands. When the clerk saw the first one ring up at a penny, she put the rest in a bag and just handed it to me. She said when things ring up as .1, that means they are suppose to throw them out. So she gave them to me free. Score.


----------



## Draik41895

Lucky! I got a free notepad like that...


----------



## debbie5

scareme said:


> I was at Michaels today and like everyone else said the have a lot of glitter. I wanted some silk flowers for the graveyard so I bought a flower garland that was suppose to be on sale for 2.00. I was going over my receipt in the car and I noticed the garland rang up for a penny. I went back in and picked up 10 more garlands. When the clerk saw the first one ring up at a penny, she put the rest in a bag and just handed it to me. She said when things ring up as .1, that means they are suppose to throw them out. So she gave them to me free. Score.


Scareme, I got some at curbies and put cheapie eyeballs in center of them! Nice score!


----------



## PirateLady

Great score Scareme.


----------



## highbury

The Pat Catan's near my house just put their Halloween items out in their center aisle. Everything is 50% off. I didn't get any free garland, but I did get some cheap hands for my FCG. And I got a "realistic skull" for $2.47. Can't wait to corpse it! I did pass on the $8 crows though...


----------



## pensivepumpkin

$8 crows! Highway robbery! ((i will post about the skulls as soon as i locate more black spray paint))


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Came into Michaels to look for supplies, and saw they have a good majority of their Halloween inventory out!! Spookytown stuff is out, and all kinds of glittery stuff, and then the usual fare of tombstones and such, none of the major stuff is out yet, but it's all in boxes in the isles.


----------



## Ravenseye

Went to one of my local Michaels this year, and was very saddened to see so little Spookytown stuff this year. Is this the case for all of you? or is my local store skimping out on us?
-Mike


----------



## Chuck

After reading about garden ridge I was depressed because I am in Miami and the closest is Jacksonville. Luckily there is one in Louisville, next to where one of my employee's live. I asked him to swing by and see what they had in stock and he sent me this picture.










Guess who is getting a few skeletons shipped down to him. Its good to have offices in multiple states.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Sweet!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Ravenseye said:


> Went to one of my local Michaels this year, and was very saddened to see so little Spookytown stuff this year. Is this the case for all of you? or is my local store skimping out on us?
> -Mike


The display was much smaller this year. I'm not surprised though. The buildings have gone up in price every year so people aren't buying as many pieces (if any at all).

There was only one piece that I liked enough to consider buying this year. It's called Countdown To Halloween.










I saw the Talking Bust that looked like Vincent Price. Too bad the mouth movements didn't match the audio. It looked stupid.


----------



## Spooky1

Went to Michael's and they have more Halloween stuff out, but not everything yet.


----------



## Spooky1

Party City was just starting to put out some there Halloween stuff too.


----------



## Death's Door

I was at Michaels last Thursday and it looks like they are just starting to put stuff out. I was hoping to score another funkin punkin to carve because I had a 50% just itching to be used.


----------



## Death's Door

Grandin Road just came out with their Halloween items that you can order from their catalog or online.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Da Weiner said:


> Grandin Road just came out with their Halloween items that you can order from their catalog or online.


You're such a tease! Link woman! LINK! 

http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven/


----------



## RoxyBlue

Found these Halloween socks at Hancock Fabrics this weekend:










And picked up this half face mask at Party City to go with a new costume I bought from Frighteners Entertainment:


----------



## DarkLore

Garden Ridge here has their stuff out, but nothing new for this season. Looks like another blah year. I'm hoping for some decent gargoyles (no cloth wings) if anyone spots some.


----------



## Uncle Steed

I love the Spookytown figure with Frankie and the Bride on the swing.


----------



## debbie5

I was hoping for Day Of The Dead theme...nuttin honey.


----------



## Spooklights

Our local Michael's and ACMoore are putting their Halloween things out!


----------



## turtle2778

*Coupon Question*

Does anyone know if Michaels still accepts AC Moore and Hobby Lobby Coupons??


----------



## Eeeekim

The "Dollar Tree" had some great stuff! Big squeaky rats, Severed feet, signs, Spooky fabric, great little gargoyles and new skulls, last year they sold blucky heads but these are different. I had to pick one up maybe a few more.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

reply about the glitter skulls paint project: I sprayed it with chalkboard paint, as I wanted a matte charcoal grey effect. It turned out really well, but I cannot seem to photograph the texture. So go ahead and paint that glitter away!


----------



## Hauntiholik

turtle2778 said:


> Does anyone know if Michaels still accepts AC Moore and Hobby Lobby Coupons??


Sorry T, I don't know. I usually have coupons for Michael's _and_ Hobby Lobby anyway.


----------



## Spooky Dave

Does anybody else in here get a little panicky when the Halloween stuff starts hitting the stores? For me, at least, until that moment happens, I can always convince myself that there's tons of time left to get ready. Then it's a big smack in the face that the clock is ticking, and fast! Still, love the decorations. Always fun to see if there's anything new and exciting.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Da Weiner said:


> Grandin Road just came out with their Halloween items that you can order from their catalog or online.


 I just got an email from Grandinroad that the "Halloween Haven" was open and I LOVE their stuff! They have some cool new props for 2011 and they are not that expensive. I really like the animated Frankenstien Monster, but I may have to wait for the sale after season. I buy a lot from Grandinroad and I will say their merchandise is good quality. I need some of the graveyard ghouls to put in my graveyard this year and they have a couple that moan and have spinning heads. I am so excited that Halloween is looming, my favorite time of the year......:jol:


----------



## scareme

Spooky Dave said:


> Does anybody else in here get a little panicky when the Halloween stuff starts hitting the stores? For me, at least, until that moment happens, I can always convince myself that there's tons of time left to get ready. Then it's a big smack in the face that the clock is ticking, and fast! Still, love the decorations. Always fun to see if there's anything new and exciting.


lol Dave. I don't panic while it is still this hot out. 108 today. I start to panic when the temp starts to drop. Then I know Halloween is coming. However my husband does start to panic when the Halloween stuff starts to come out. He knows the check book starts to get thinner now.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

scareme said:


> However my husband does start to panic when the Halloween stuff starts to come out. He knows the check book starts to get thinner now.


LOL- hubby had that conversation with me last night.


----------



## steveshauntedyard




----------



## steveshauntedyard




----------



## Uncle Steed

Nice vid, Steve!


----------



## trishaanne

Noone has anything out around here yet, even Michaels!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

trishaanne- that's terrible! it must be so frustrating to see all this!


----------



## DarkLore

I'm looking for medium sized foam pumpkins. All I find at Garden Ridge or Michael's are either large or small. Has anyone seen more than two sizes at a retail store this season? 

(I'm making ground breaker pumpkin creepers and need heads. Haven't found an appropriate size yet. See my albums to see example.)


----------



## Uncle Steed

Michael's accepts competitor coupons. Used a 40% Hobby Lobby coupon there yesterday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing even remotely Halloweeny in Home Goods yet.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hallmark has some halloween stuff out.

Peanuts tree ornaments of Snoopy, Charlie Brown and Lucy in costumes.
Hocus Pocus spell book (candy holder) with sound
talking ghost for your fridge

I didn't take any pictures and this link is better for pictures & description. http://www.hallmark.com/online/offers/in-store-offers/halloween/hokey-pokey-skeleton.aspx


----------



## Bethene

Big Lots near me had a few things out, , as does Michaels, sure wish I had a Garden Ridge near me, wonder if Menards has any thing out, they usually have pretty good stuff


----------



## BIGANT

Michaels here seem to have everything out already from what I can tell. I have already bought two tombstones using the 40% coups! gotta love it


----------



## BIGANT

Man I would give anything to have a Garden Ridge even remotely close by! Those scary pumpkins in Steve's video are cool as heck looking!


----------



## Hauntiholik

BIGANT said:


> Man I would give anything to have a Garden Ridge even remotely close by! Those scary pumpkins in Steve's video are cool as heck looking!


Halloween City was selling those pumpkins last year. You might want to check there is they have a location near you.


----------



## BIGANT

Hauntiholik said:


> Halloween City was selling those pumpkins last year. You might want to check there is they have a location near you.


i think we had one come here last year but i worry about this year since all of the empty building both them and spirit used last year are now occupied im afraid we wont have many popping up this year


----------



## Hauntiholik

BIGANT said:


> i think we had one come here last year but i worry about this year since all of the empty building both them and spirit used last year are now occupied im afraid we wont have many popping up this year


It looks like there the 2 closest locations to you will be in Hialeah and Kendall.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Local Halloween City signs were on the building today...exciting.


----------



## MaryShelley

Our Menards just started putting out Halloween stuff. They have some huge Funkins. A bit pricey though.


----------



## tbain81

Our Dollar Stores and Big Lots are getting their stuff out. Gawd I love this time of year!!!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

tbain81 said:


> Our Dollar Stores and Big Lots are getting their stuff out. Gawd I love this time of year!!!


LOL literally- it is awesome, isn't it?


----------



## Death's Door

Last night I was back in the Michaels in my area in NJ and from what I've seen the Halloween displays are the same size they were when I was there last time. Even the Spooky Towne display has been downsized.


----------



## Eternal Unrest

Hit a few places up yesterday afternoon. Michaels had a pretty good albeit small selection out. A.C. Moore had about an one aisle of stuff picked up some "creepy fabric" aka black cheese cloth. JoAnn's didn't have diddly squat out. Big Lots was beginning to put some stuff out, but this is where the biggest score of the day came from. They had their summer garden section marked down to 50 % off when I spotted a 3 foot ceramic angel with led candle. Grabbed it up and found it was only 6 bucks, needless to say she's already out back with her second coat of stone grey. Will look fan-tab-ulous in the cemetary. Party City had a pretty good selection out, still a lot to come though.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not "in store", but Oriental Trading Company just issued their Halloween catalog.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

A couple of the big Halloween stores are starting to stock their temporary locations around here already.


----------



## Uncle Steed

RoxyBlue said:


> Not "in store", but Oriental Trading Company just issued their Halloween catalog.


I tried to sign up for it online, but they didn't make the "zip code" spot click-able so it keeps saying I have open fields. Weird.


----------



## Kaoru

Sadly Micheals close by to our house has a bit more Halloween stuff like skulls and as other have mentioned a very small size space for the Halloween town displays. I'm very dissapointed in Micheals this year. The ONLY place that had a good bit of Halloween stuff in CT was AC Moore. I did see a Spirit Halloween store will be taking over the BIG space that was a Borders which is pretty nice. But that won't open till about Labor day weekend. Is it just me or are major stores downsizing Halloween this year?! Oh I did forget to add Yankee Candle has some great stuff this year, not just Boney Bunch but Skeleton themed candle displays that are very nice! Going there with hubby Terrromaster tomorrow!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Went to Yankee Candle last night and got a few new things.  There's way more online as well.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Went to Michael's during the 25% off entire purchase sale. They let me combine it with my 40% off coupon, so I walked out with a fantastic deal on the talking head bust.


----------



## Hauntiholik

CostCo has a few young boys halloween costumes and play-doh trick or treat giveaways but nothing else.


----------



## JPGoodspeed

Picked up some fantastic skeletal hand candle holders and some bleeding tapers at Yankee Candle. I also got a Funkin (I love saying that word) and corpsing material at AC Moore. Although, as a side note, I almost had a heart attack when I saw that the CHRISTMAS STUFF WAS ALREADY OUT! Seriously, that holiday has just gotten out of control (he says to a forum dedicated to Halloween).


----------



## debbie5

Liquid black food coloring..finally! I wonder what it makes your teeth look like?? can I color the milk black??

http://www.acmoore.com/p-109096-drin...halloween.aspx

Oh- and in Target's back to school section (NOT near the school supplies, but in with room furnishings) is a cool silicone mold to make brain ice. I wanted to buy it to make brain Jell-O jigglers, but couldn't justify spending $8 on a "want" vs. a "need". The mold is a bit bigger than the size of a golf ball... makes 6 brains at a time.


----------



## stagehand1975

Kaoru said:


> Sadly Micheals close by to our house has a bit more Halloween stuff like skulls and as other have mentioned a very small size space for the Halloween town displays. I'm very dissapointed in Micheals this year. The ONLY place that had a good bit of Halloween stuff in CT was AC Moore. I did see a Spirit Halloween store will be taking over the BIG space that was a Borders which is pretty nice. But that won't open till about Labor day weekend. Is it just me or are major stores downsizing Halloween this year?! Oh I did forget to add Yankee Candle has some great stuff this year, not just Boney Bunch but Skeleton themed candle displays that are very nice! Going there with hubby Terrromaster tomorrow!


I think this Halloween down sizes has been going on for a while. Around me wal-mart and Target don't put out anything until they are done with school supplies. This year that will be mid September. It also seems like every year store carry cheaper quality stuff. In some cases more costumes and less decoration. And dont even get me going on mask quality.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Yeah, I agree. Wal-Mart used to be kinda awesome, now they're just "meh".


----------



## debbie5

I don't know if I can look at another season of purple, green and black glitter.....WHERE IS ALL THE DAY OF THE DEAD STUFF I'm looking for!?? Enough with the vampires already!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

I was walking through Michael's yesterday and asked my companion if the glitter would ever end. Immediately we came upon two ladies having a discussion: "I don't like those skeletons, I only like skeletons with glitter."

Sigh. At least I managed to not slap her.


----------



## IshWitch

Seems Wlmrt follows closely with whatever Martha has planned. She did sparkly, they did sparkly, she focused on skeletons, etc, etc
Sooo boring!
And they have spies in all of our forums!
Have you noticed how many items "props" in Wlmrt are such cheap imitations of what we all make?
come on? seriously?
Even if I had a mind to make something but was running out of time and saw their version I wouldn't buy it! They just don't look like they would last more than one season.
Meh


----------



## DarkLore

stagehand1975 said:


> I think this Halloween down sizes has been going on for a while. Around me wal-mart and Target don't put out anything until they are done with school supplies. This year that will be mid September. It also seems like every year store carry cheaper quality stuff. In some cases more costumes and less decoration. And dont even get me going on mask quality.


Here here. The masks have been crap quality for far too long.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bath & Body Works has their Halloween collection out:

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/cat...d=11976413&cm_sp=FO-_-FragranceFeatures-_-New


----------



## debbie5

Very long black cloth tablecloths on clearance at Target...$4 and change...cheaper than fabric.


----------



## weaz

Found these at the Dollar Tree. I figured a bit of black paint and a piece of colored lens gel at it would be great for a close up spot. And it has the spring clamp attached. Fairly bright and for a buck and no soldering of led's, seemed like a good buy.


----------



## jaege

The 0nline/catalog company Grandinroad has thier stuff out. They do carry some interesting things.


----------



## jaege

By the way, since I have your attention, anyone know where I could get some cheap ravens or crows? I would like the kind with feathers but would prefer not to pay 8 bucks apiece for them.


----------



## Spooky1

jaege said:


> By the way, since I have your attention, anyone know where I could get some cheap ravens or crows? I would like the kind with feathers but would prefer not to pay 8 bucks apiece for them.


I've gotten most of mine from Michael's when I have the 40% off coupons.


----------



## debbie5

has anyone spotted a pizza with onions & peppers? I'm hungry.


----------



## hazeldazel

nope, but I found the Brach's Halloween Mix. nom nom nom... :jol:


----------



## debbie5

bite the nipp..err..STEMS off of the pumpkins!


----------



## Uncle Steed

weaz said:


> Found these at the Dollar Tree. I figured a bit of black paint and a piece of colored lens gel at it would be great for a close up spot. And it has the spring clamp attached. Fairly bright and for a buck and no soldering of led's, seemed like a good buy.


That seems like an awesome idea.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Just so you know, the lovely smaller bone shaped sprinkles (smaller than last year's at Target) at JoAnn are not the kind you can put on before baking. I ended up with some cookies covered in gelatinous goo. Delicious gelatinous goo.

When I put the skulls and bones on after the cookies came out, they were just fine. Wanted to save you guys from any "snack mom" disappointments.


----------



## HocusPocus

jaege said:


> By the way, since I have your attention, anyone know where I could get some cheap ravens or crows? I would like the kind with feathers but would prefer not to pay 8 bucks apiece for them.


I just bought some at Dollar Tree. I would buy as many as you can now! Those babies go fast every year!


----------



## Spooky1

The Home Goods store near us has some Halloween decorations out now. We picked up a couple mugs, 2 gargoyles (as if we didn't have enough already), and a cute little vampire kitchen timer.

I mentioned to the clerk that we had gotten a life sized figure (The scare Taker) there a couple years ago, and he said someone had bought a large figure recently, but he couldn't describe what it looked like. So Iwho knows what that was.

Haunt Forum :: HomeGoods.mp4 video by SpookyTJ - Photobucket


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

I work in a grocery store in upstate New York, and we've already got some of our Halloween goods in! Nothing too fancy, just some basic makeup kits, Jason-style hockey masks, etc. I am a bit surprised that we've got things out this early. This is about the time that my local AC Moore usually gets Halloween merch in, so it seems early for a grocery store.


----------



## redg8r

weaz said:


> Found these at the Dollar Tree. I figured a bit of black paint and a piece of colored lens gel at it would be great for a close up spot. And it has the spring clamp attached. Fairly bright and for a buck and no soldering of led's, seemed like a good buy.


Great little spotlights, grab a pack of red/green/blue sharpies to color the lenses and you're set!


----------



## morbidmike

Menards is setting up and Halloween city is about ready to open


----------



## Bone Dancer

Bought some "creepy cloth" (grey/black cheese cloth) at the Dollar General today.
30 x 84 inches, for $1. You can't buy cheese cloth and dye it yourself for that price.


----------



## scareme

I picked this up at Ross for only $5. It's about a foot tall and has a light at the base and a flickering candle. They also had a cream/grey one with a skull. I need to go back and pick up one of those too. And for just $5, I'll probably pick up a few for presents, can't beat the price.


----------



## trishaanne

The only stores here that has anything at all out is Dollar Tree and Michaels. Michaels has the same old stuff and I will not buy black or silver glittered skulls! Dollar Tree had one box of skulls, a few of the foot tall headstones a box of rats and some crows. I did pick up one crow for the buffet table but that's it so far. I can't wait till school starts around here...stores won't put anything out until after school shopping is done.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Some items at grandin road are getting marked down because the quality is poor.


----------



## dionicia

I was at Costco on sunday and all they had were a few blowup characters, costumes and candy. I miss when they sold props.


----------



## MrGrimm

Hey dionicia,

Same thing up here in Canada, the costco here only has candy and kiddie costumes. They did have one stack of wood-finish pumpkins, but those dissappeared and have not come back...

Here's hoping they are still holding back the good stuff... Then again, the Xmas stuff is all out


----------



## dionicia

I hope they are holding back. 



MrGrimm said:


> Hey dionicia,
> 
> Same thing up here in Canada, the costco here only has candy and kiddie costumes. They did have one stack of wood-finish pumpkins, but those dissappeared and have not come back...
> 
> Here's hoping they are still holding back the good stuff... Then again, the Xmas stuff is all out


----------



## Hauntiholik

Lowes has halloween stuff out.
gemmy witch, light up tree, light up vulture, talking skull, crawling hand, small skellies, screaming skelly in a cage, candy corn lights.


----------



## MaryShelley

Pier One has a decent Halloween selection out, but it's mostly glittery cutesy stuff.


----------



## Holcomb Haunter

Dollar General had a few things out. severed arms and hatchet, pitch fork, and some cheapy masks


----------



## The_Caretaker

Who ever started designing glitter stuff should be tarred and glittered and hung up as a prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Caretaker, we were commenting on that again at Michaels this past weekend - WHAT'S WITH THE GLITTER!?!

We did, however, pick up two gargoyles at Home Goods that had red glitter only on the eyes, and that actually looks good and will make for a nice little reflection if lighted.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Went to a state with Hobby Lobby stores this weekend, and forced Hubby to take me in so I could look around: $149 for a Funkin? I don't care how big it is, that is highway robbery.


----------



## scareme

pensivepumpkin said:


> Went to a state with Hobby Lobby stores this weekend, and forced Hubby to take me in so I could look around: $149 for a Funkin? I don't care how big it is, that is highway robbery.


I've seen that funkin and I agree. Even at half price I couldn't afford that.


----------



## Death Wraith

Agreeing with all the comments about glitter, cheap masks and lack of props. Will the glitter phase ever die out??? And you can't even find good masks anymore at Spencers. Enough with Jason and Chuckie!! Oh man when I was a kid Don Post was the name in masks!


----------



## Spooky1

The Giant grocery by us has it's Halloween candy and stuff out now.


----------



## SterchCinemas

Exactly. When did Halloween turn into a glitterized night? The glitter is not only NOT necessary but its downplaying Halloween. Isnt October 31st supposed to be scary? Not glamourized with "pretty gimmicks". Not to mention more than half of retail stores overprice bad quality items. Such a waste...


----------



## Terrormaster

Lowes has a small handful of things out. The typical end-cap setup. Decent select of Gemmy talking skulls for those who like to hack them. There's also a variety of animated ground breaking hands (basically looks like the crawlers but modified to stand upright).


----------



## Terrormaster

pensivepumpkin said:


> Went to a state with Hobby Lobby stores this weekend, and forced Hubby to take me in so I could look around: $149 for a Funkin? I don't care how big it is, that is highway robbery.


It's the main reason why I've never invested in any of them. Seriously?! $20 bucks for a 12" pumpkin? So what if it's reusable. I wouldn't pay no more than a buck an inch on them... Even that is too much.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

Terrormaster said:


> It's the main reason why I've never invested in any of them. Seriously?! $20 bucks for a 12" pumpkin? So what if it's reusable. I wouldn't pay no more than a buck an inch on them... Even that is too much.


LOL I've wondered how much I would pay (how overpriced are they, Bob?) and I like your take on it. A buck an inch.


----------



## Uncle Steed

A few endcap signs around our local Target yesterday. They're getting ready to start putting stuff out.


----------



## bourno

I should have taken more photos at Menards (midwest hardware type store), but I didn't as most was the same as last year.

I did pick this up and had my little girl put it on for the fun of it. Believe the skull may been the same mold as the ones Big Lots carried a few years back. Was one of the newer cooler items and only a couple of them, so had to get it.


----------



## goneferal

I waited 'till after Halloween last year and picked up a bunch of funkins at 1-2 dollars a piece. No way would I ever pay full price.


----------



## MrGrimm

The Walmart near my house had one end cap set up with pumpkin solar yard lights. Each pumpkin had a different character on it: ghost, black cat, Frankenstein's monster, etc.

Sorry, didn't have a camera with me at the time.


----------



## Uncle Steed

That sounds kind of cool. I don't think I could really work solar lights into my haunt, but I'm curious as to what they look like.


----------



## MrGrimm

Well Uncle Steed, I can tell you they fell into the cutesy Halloween category, so I don't know if that's what you're going for in your haunt. I'll try to find a pic online.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow

Dollar General had a few things up, including a changing portrait i had never seen before; a lady with long hair. it was $3 so i snapped it up!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Walgreens still doing back to school stuff. They said next week .


----------



## Spooky1

I tracked down the nearest Walgreen's (about 25 minutes away). They had some Halloween stuff out on the top shelf of a couple isles. They said the rest would come out once the back to school stuff was cleared out. I saw posted on that other forum, that someone found the 5' plastic skeleton for $30 (same one Spirit has for $50 and Walmart had for $65). So I'll be going back soon.


----------



## MotelSixx

Been to Walgreens 3 times in 10 days - Day one scored 2 huge light up skulls and a light up sickly pumpkin. No backstock. The kid working said they would get 7 waves of Halloween goods. Day 3, most of what they had was gone. Day 10 picked up some hanging ghouls and groundbreakers, again buying what was on the shelves and no backstock. With Walgreens, if I see it, I'm buying it. seems like this year they are ordering light.


----------



## bourno

Spooky1 said:


> I tracked down the nearest Walgreen's (about 25 minutes away). They had some Halloween stuff out on the top shelf of a couple isles. They said the rest would come out once the back to school stuff was cleared out. I saw posted on that other forum, that someone found the 5' plastic skeleton for $30 (same one Spirit has for $50 and Walmart had for $65). So I'll be going back soon.


At Walgreens? Sweet, my store only has a few items out so far.

[edit] Found the photo in Deadna's profile album at halloweenforum. WOW! is right for $30


----------



## CoolDJTV

walmart had their stuff in yesterday
Severed hands $16 talking skull changing portraits misc. décor.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

My Spirit opened today! They don't have everything up yet, which is odd, but I totally bought support ribbons for zombies and Halloween. hubby needed the generic Halloween for his orange car. Brainz!


----------



## debbie5

Why are skeleton prices going up at a faster rate than GAS PRICES??
Pretty soon it will be cheaper to use actual dead people.

The shrub shaker than was $7 only 3 years ago is now $12!


----------



## Pumpkin5

debbie5 said:


> Why are skeleton prices going up at a faster rate than GAS PRICES??
> Pretty soon it will be cheaper to use actual dead people.


:jol: Yeah, but it is such a pain hacking all the rotted meat off and then bleaching the bones!


----------



## Spooklights

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Yeah, but it is such a pain hacking all the rotted meat off and then bleaching the bones!


No, no....you just put the corpse out in your yard and let the ants take care of that for you.


----------



## MotelSixx

Heading to Walgreens to cash in on their short supply of halloween stuff! AGAIN!

out
6


----------



## Chuck

Just got back from walgreens with a couple of the $30 skeletons (sadly, that is all they had). They are almost exactly like the ones i got from Garden Ridge for $50. I also picked up a couple of candelabra's for 7.99.


----------



## Chuck

Also, the Spirit Halloween store opened by us. My wife and I stopped in to see what they had. Everything was so so, same stuff I see every year, nothing out of the ordinary until I saw this.

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-jumping-spider/

My wife stepped on the foot activation pad and I swear she jumped back 6 feet.

I never buy animated props from spirit, but this may be going on my list for this year.


----------



## RandalB

Went out today to check Wally world, walgreens, etc. Nothing out yet, just candy. I did learn that Halloween USA opens Sept 6 tho.

The morning was a bust until I got home and found that the FedEx Fairy delivered all the stuff I preordered from the Transworld show... 

RandalB


----------



## Hauntiholik

Martha Stewart's Halloween edition is out.


----------



## MrGrimm

The equivalent of a Spirit Halloween store opened on the south shore of Montreal. Lots of motion props and still props, tons of costumes and decorations too. When I go back I'll snap some pics... But I am not sure I'll really buy much, the prices are pretty steep!

My 3 year old son was so scared of the 6 foot animatronic Jason, he didn't know which way to run! Poor kid! (Lesson in bad parenting lol)

Chuck, I'm liking that spider too! Thankfully there's a Spirit store near my sisters place in Ontario so I won't have to pay crazy shipping.


----------



## CoolDJTV

Walmart has stuff. 
They have good talking skull hack material


----------



## Uncle Steed

Was at Target yesterday. They had a couple of candy aisles and were definitely clearing out the "back to school" stuff.


----------



## Uncle Steed

BTW, if you want any Lemax stuff from Michael's, you better hurry! We went to get the Horror High School for our daughter's bday, and I had to buy the display model. Was told they aren't getting any more Lemax Halloween stuff in this season. At our store, they had exactly ONE building left that wasn't from the display, and it was the Fire House.


----------



## Death's Door

Hauntiholik said:


> Martha Stewart's Halloween edition is out.


When I was at Sam's Club on Friday afternoon I picked it up. They also had a bunch of other mags displayed for Halloween. They did have some decorations and candy set up too.


----------



## skeletonowl

My wal mart still hasn't even put out candy 
However A.C. Moore put out some stuff. They had a lot of funkins, flickering tea lights for $1.10 and creepy cloth for $2.99, which I picked up. Also a few neat little Martha Stewart cut outs including a very classy looking skeleton that would be good in my room! When the spot used to be Rag Shop they had a much better selection but this beats A.C. Moore's products of last year at least! I also recieved a 50% off coupon that i'm gonna use to get a funkin and also a 15% off your whole order coupon.


----------



## Spooky1

Checked out the Halloween Express down the road yesterday. Didn't see anything I had to have, but they'll be getting more soon. The A.C. Moore didn't have as much Halloween stuff as Michael's. Still waiting for Walgreens to put the rest of their Halloween stuff out.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

The Target stuff is being put out here as I speak. I stalked the cardboard boxes with my pumpkin spice latte. 

That stalking+latte combo is the official start of the season for me, so it was great. Despite the scary metallic pumpkins.


----------



## mroct31

My favorite store to visit in So Cal is Stats Floral. Mostly since they actually "decorate" their Halloween section and it's almost like going into a haunt just shopping there. Check out some pics here:

Pictures by MrOCT31 - Photobucket

The fluorescent green lit area is a L shaped hall about a 100' or so long and they have a great sound track playing in there and lot's of sound activated props going off that makes going in just that one area worth the trip.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, I wish we had a Stats Floral here - what a fun place to shop!


----------



## MAD BOMBER

I just picked up 5 of the 5' skeletons from Walgreens. They are soooo much better than bluckies. Unfortunately, I had to drive through 2 different towns and hit 6 walgreens to get them. Managers all said they sell out quick. If you havent seen them, you're missing out. Halloween City, Spirit, and Party City are all gearing up here in South Florida should be opening soon...


----------



## MrGrimm

Stats Floral is amazing... I wish, I wish! But alas nothing like that up here.

On the plus side, the local Canadian Tires have their Halloween stuff hitting the shelves... Bought a couple foam skellys for 20 bucks.


----------



## Bone Dancer

That place is amazing. If there were more places like that Halloween would be so much better.


----------



## RandalB

Woot! Got the only Walgreens 5' Skelly in town! (As it was coming out of the box LOL)
Negative on all other places so far with the exception of Lowes which has some Gemmy junk that looks left over from last year...


----------



## Headless

You guys just don't realise how lucky you are! I can get virtually nothing in the way of skeletons without paying an absolute fortune unless they are about 12 inches tall.


----------



## MapThePlanet

I've hit 3 Walgreen's, 2 Wal-mart's, and 2 Super Target's and they have NOTHING out! I mean nothing at all. I get a few finds at Dollar Tree and Dollar General though. I'm starting to feel left out


----------



## Dixie

There is now a full aisle empty on both sides, at my Walgreens. WOOT! I almost squealed like a little girl........... I know whats coming!!!


----------



## MrGrimm

I got my girfriend looking out for Halloween stuff too, and am happy to report that the HomeSense and Winners near my place have put out their stock!!

I am gonna go check it out this weekend and take a couple of pics for you.

Finally things are starting to come out up here in Quebec... I was gettin' lonely


----------



## bourno

MapThePlanet said:


> I've hit 3 Walgreen's, 2 Wal-mart's, and 2 Super Target's and they have NOTHING out! I mean nothing at all. I get a few finds at Dollar Tree and Dollar General though. I'm starting to feel left out


My Walgreens just started setting things out yesterday and was lucky that they had them out first. I snagged only two of the three they had.


----------



## Terrormaster

Man wish they had a Stats Floral out here in CT. Their stuff looks WAY better than the over priced crap iParty and Spirit have.

Still fuming about Party City leaving CT, iParty moved into their spots and man does iParty's selection suck. I mean Party City wasn't that great but their line was still WAY better thant iParty's.


----------



## Spooky1

Spirit is finally listing a store in our area to be opening soon,


----------



## MrGrimm

The local Walmart has begun setting things up. They Had one and a half aisles done when I passed, with another two or three yet to be set up...


----------



## Spooky1

Target has maybe a third of their Halloween stuff out, but it's a start.


----------



## Uncle Steed

Walgreen's just started putting their stuff out a couple days ago, and I bought the candelabra last night. Seriously, if you want one of those and they have it in, buy it right away. They are flying off the shelves.


----------



## Death Wraith

Saw my Walmart had some stuff out last night. There was a talking skull for $10 that looks similar to Boris but no mic. Maybe it could be hackable? Also a couple different animated tombstones that looked promising. Also neat little metal lanterns for tea lights that had web designs on the sides.


----------



## MotelSixx

All I can say is, Christmas Tree Shops and Walgreens! Go to both, and go often. I got skulls, skellies, unbelieveably creepy yard stakes, led candles, candleabras. Ive been spending so much between both places, may not be able to finish the 2011 panels!


----------



## Spooky1

Still waiting for the local Spirit to open. Why so late this year! Hope it opens this weekend.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Still waiting for the local Spirit to open. Why so late this year! Hope it opens this weekend.


Be sure to take your 20% off coupon with you! They are also running a 30% off of Boris Karloff Frankenstein and Scream GhostFace animatronics till 9/29 (coupon on facebook).


----------



## pixiefyre18

I went to Big Lots today and got the 3 pk. of creepy skull pathway markers for $12 instead of $16. The cashier said that lots of the halloween stuff seems to be ringing up for less than what it is marked. I don't know if it's just a bug in the system, as our store here just opened last week, or if the prices are like that at all Big Lots this week. Just thought I would let everyone know so they could maybe get a better deal!


----------



## jaege

Target has all it's stuff out, as does the Party Store, and Micheals. This weekend I will hit those and the local K-Mart. Surprisingly, I find some really good stuff at all these stores. I love Halloween shopping.


----------



## Bone Dancer

JoAnnes Fabric in my area has most of the Halloween stuff marked down 40%. Burlap was also marked down.

Picked up some nice looking rats at the dollar tree.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Menards has most of their Christmas stuff up, look's like they are waiting on only the trees..YIKES!


----------



## MyersPsycho81

*stores*

I am a home haunter every year it is getting harder and harder to find things. It kinda makes me sick to think that stores a getting less and less for decor for halloween. Candy and more candy but yes you need candy for the kiddies. My loving wife and family have supported me over the past few years on my prop making. Now we really have to convert to our old was and be really creative just look at what you would pay for a prop or decor and you can make much more if you make it yourself and make a budget and price shop. Have been every where only the dollar store has help me out at a great price.


----------

